# Could not wait to share.



## Reble (Jan 26, 2012)

Small world, hubby has always wanted one and so I did some searching and found a lady that is a breeder.

So as we where talking found out, she was the daughter of a dear old friend, I have known for a long time.

Well, made us a deal we could not refuse so we are getting him in a week or so.

Would like to introduce Logan 6 year old Blue-fronted Amazon

He has quite a vocabulary I have been told and picks up words easily.

So now my husband will have someone to talk too

and will only say what he wants to hear






Well here he is and cannot wait to bring him home.

First time parrot owners so any information would be appreciated.




Another picture of Logan on his cage which comes with him.


----------



## Mona (Jan 26, 2012)

"Pretty Boy...Pretty Boy".


----------



## REO (Jan 27, 2012)

He's BEAUTIFUL!!!!





Congrats!!!


----------



## New mini (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a Congo African Grey. He talks really well and can actually answer me and talk to me. Just handle your guy as much as possible and talk to him. They are very smart birds and are awware of what is going on around them.


----------



## SampleMM (Jan 27, 2012)

He's really pretty.....Congratulations.


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2012)

Oooooh





Congratulations!!!!

I've contemplated getting an African Grey parrot for several years now. If I could turn back time, H and I would have gotten one 20 years ago... I've read up on all aspects of their care, but I don't know that I keep the house adequately warm for them and not sure I could devote enough time to them when I treat Watson like a part of me. I'd love love love to have one, though... *sigh* If anyone here can tell me more, I'm all ears. I love the idea of such an intelligent, interactive pet that lives so long.

Loving your new baby, Mary


----------



## Reble (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you all, my hubby was like a little boy, could not sleep last night, kept talking about him

Now, wondering if possible to change his name, or is that not a good ideal, being 6 years old and yes read they can live up to 40 years so told my daughter, guess what she will be inheriting .. Her husband says cool..

So he will be in our family for a long long time..

The lady told me they can get used to no lower than 65 temp put needs to do any temp slowly my house is usually 68 to 70, so should be fine. This is what her house temperature is.. does that sound Ok, I read what ever temperature we would normally be comfortable being in.. and not to be right in sunlight, or drafts.

Yes any information on these guys sure would be appreciated.. Sure do want to make him happy and healthy.

what about food, she said no grapes, or choc.

She mentioned he loves bits and bites as a treat and hubby eats them all the time. So now he will have to share.


----------



## ohmt (Jan 27, 2012)

There is an amazon at the bird shelter I volunteer at that is 50 and still doing very well, so your gorgeous new bird could be in your family for a VERY long time (with a good diet)! Amazons are actually my favorite. They are so smart and have so much personality. Congrats! You are going to have a lot of fun


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 27, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome!!

My brother wanted to give my his Macaw but I just didn't have the time for a bird along with the dogs and horses, plus I was moving to Texas within a month. I would have LOVED a bird like that!


----------



## Tab (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful bird! One suggestion, Lafaber's Nutraberries. The best food for the healthiest birds out there!


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 27, 2012)

I used to breed large exotics. Such lovely creatures and they do often, outlive their owners. Always make arrangements in your will for them. While I had many different large exotics, I did not have Amazons. Mainly because they tend to be louder than many other breeds. But they do talk well and are highly intelligent.

Make sure your new fellow is handled by all members of the family. Large parrots can become very attached to one member of the family, and attack others. Do not give him attention for screaming. Only for talking. Make sure he has a very strong cage, made for large exotics and padlock the door. They are very good at opening cage doors. If he is out, make sure all doors are kept closed to the outside. They escape quickly, if they see an open door. You can give him a bath occasionally, in the kitchen sink under tepid running water. Most of them love water.

Research on the net, the best foods for Amazons. There is tons of good info out there. Get him used to the sound of shaking his food/treats in a can before feeding. This way, if he does ever escape into the garden, you can possibly get him to come to you for food. Get him indestructible toys made for large parrots. Keep him occupied at all times, so he doesn't become bored and a feather-picker.

Birds are messy. For my Macaw I use a large sheet of hard plastic under the cage. Easier to pick up what he throws out of the cage. Don't keep your bird in the kitchen, if you cook with non-stick pots and pans. They can die from the fumes. If you have a fireplace, don't let the bird out when you have a fire going. Parrots like to climb. Keep your fireplaced covered and closed, when not in use.

Can't think of anything else right now. Good luck with your new family member. He will bring years of fun into your lives.

Lizzie


----------



## Reble (Jan 27, 2012)

Tab said:


> Beautiful bird! One suggestion, Lafaber's Nutraberries. The best food for the healthiest birds out there!


thanks will look into that.


----------



## Reble (Jan 27, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> I used to breed large exotics. Such lovely creatures and they do often, outlive their owners. Always make arrangements in your will for them. While I had many different large exotics, I did not have Amazons. Mainly because they tend to be louder than many other breeds. But they do talk well and are highly intelligent.
> 
> Make sure your new fellow is handled by all members of the family. Large parrots can become very attached to one member of the family, and attack others. Do not give him attention for screaming. Only for talking. Make sure he has a very strong cage, made for large exotics and padlock the door. They are very good at opening cage doors. If he is out, make sure all doors are kept closed to the outside. They escape quickly, if they see an open door. You can give him a bath occasionally, in the kitchen sink under tepid running water. Most of them love water.
> 
> ...


My husband is amazed on how nice the people on here, are helping us out.

Now he things this forum is awesome ..





again thanks for all the information and will be doing a lot of research.

he will be coming with his cage 5' X 32" X depth 23 " I believe that is what she told me. so will have to lay it down in our Grand Caravan..

and she said would be best to have a carrying cage, medium which I have to bring him home.

She is going to clip his wings before we get him

and give us a book and food to hold us over for awhile.

the shaking of his food is a great ideal thanks, never thought of that.

She says he talks very plan, no problem understanding him and has a big vocabulary. ( yep no bad words, thank goodness )

Thanks Lizzie...


----------



## Reble (Jan 27, 2012)

Now, wondering if possible to change his name, or is that not a good ideal.

Not crazy on Logan but will leave it, if you guys think this would not be a good ideal..


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! He is beautiful.

Jill, what about adopting one that is already 20 or so? If they are anything like horses, dogs or cats, there are probably some really good ones (without issues) looking for loving homes.


----------



## weebiscuit (Jan 27, 2012)

He is very pretty! You asked for some advice. I don't really have any "advice" but will only say this: One of the happiest days I can remember was decades ago when we got a parrot. And also one of the happiest days in my life was when we found another home for him.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 27, 2012)

That's funny, but I know what you mean, They ARE a lot of work. The ARE noisy. They ARE demanding. They ARE messy. They can be very nasty biters. I had my favourite Macaw for over 25 years, but couldn't trust anyone near his cage. He would actually call kids and animals over to him, in a sweet little voice, and then when they were close enough, he'd attack. He thought it was huge fun. Everyone knew Max was dangerous and kept their distance. This except one Russian macho fellow, who said 'all animals loved him." He soon found out Max didn't 'love him'!

Max was a glue and gold Macaw. They tend to talk more than other types of Macaws. He knew our names, all our animal's names and knew over 100 sentences. Not just words, but full sentences. He used to request certain foods. He called oranges, 'orex'. He never did know how to pronounce orange properly. If he didn't get what he wanted, he'd say, "I'm going to get my stick." We didn't teach him that, but it is what we would say if he was being particularly naughty, so he put two-and-two together. He loved to dance if I played the piano. The very first thing he would ask visitors, was "Can you dance?" Most of the time, they would show him they could and he'd dance along with them. He knew all his farm animals and would make the appropriate sounds when asked what a certain animal would say.

Macaws have huge voices. Max was not allowed to scream. Except if someone came to the door. His cage was in the front hall, near the front door and he sent many a salesman running for cover, upon hearing his scream. I'm sure they must have thought a crazy person lived there. Yes, I miss Max a lot.

Lizzie


----------



## Reble (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks love all your advice, I guess my Hubby will have his hands full.

He has lots of time especially during the winter and sure needs a companion in his man cave (the rec room.)

He loves training animals so Logan sounds like he will give him a good run for his money.

*but what about the name change anyone know???*


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 27, 2012)

No worries. Just teach him to say "My name is ---" or, ask "What is your name?" and answer more loudly "Max" or whatever you name him. Just make it a quick and simple name. Most of the time, they will learn to answer that last name you say more loudly and not ask the question. If he says the name in answer, go crazy. Birds love it when owners show excitement and he'll soon learn that when he says his name, he gets rewarded by your silly actions.

Lizzie


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 27, 2012)

Forgot to add. You can spend several hours in a quiet room and make a recording of animal sounds. Then you can play it for him when he's alone. I did that for Max to learn all his animal sounds. Start the recording by saying something like, "What does the duck say? Quack, quack quack." Repeat this three times and go on to another bird or animal. Pretty soon when you ask him a question, like "What does the duck say?", he will just answer, "Quack, quack, quack."

Our birds also all learned to sing "Row, row, row your boat." Pretty funny.

Remember with Amazons, they tend to sound like the person who teaches them, unlike Macaws who always speak in their own tones. So if your hubby has a very deep voice, it might be better for you to make the recording.

Lizzie


----------



## noblebrook (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Mary and Glen, congradualtions on you new parrot!!!!!

I have only raised cockatoo's so can only use that as a reference. I would think over time you may be able to change his name, just use it along with Logan--at different times of course.

My last bird is a 4 yr old goffins cockatoo that kept getting thrown out of the nest by his parents, so I hand raised him. His name is Tickle and he on his own calls himself Tickey or Tick depending on his mood.

A couple of things I would suggest is that if you have young ones around they just be careful to not poke at him--start to put a finger up and then pull it away when they are scared--parrots tend to see this as a game and it encourages biting. Also if you ever feel he is becoming dominant keep him below your eye level--this shows you are over him.

If you have other ?'s please feel free to email me, Rita


----------



## Reble (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks again, I am sure I will have a lot more questions once he is here.

So glad to have this wonderful forum, when in need you guys are the greatest.

So will wait now and hope it will not be too long.

We are to be getting him next weekend but depends on our weather.


----------

